# Tiny Homes



## CallMeVilla (Apr 5, 2014)

If you haven't heard about the  "tiny home" movement ... here is a story about a young couple who built their own "house" for $10,000.

http://finance.yahoo.com/news/this-...iny-home-for-less-than--10-000-162920658.html

Yes, they cheated a bit and got cast off supplies.  However, they created a space for themselves.  Can it be re-sold?  Nope.  Will they eventually move up?  Yes, once their student loans are paid off.

Cute story with lots of DIY spirit!


----------



## havasu (Apr 5, 2014)

That was a great story. I could easily live in that space, but would devise a better toilet system since crapping on a bucket isn't for me.


----------



## CallMeVilla (Apr 5, 2014)

Yep, the toilet thing was a non-starter for me too.  Imagine that in the heat of the humid Summer?  Kinda of retrograde in a way that is NOT cool.  PLUS, they want to use the compost?  Wonder what happens to the e-coli bacteria if you do not compost properly?


----------



## oldognewtrick (Apr 5, 2014)

I agree it's a great story and the kids show a lot of maturity for wanting to simplify life and pay off the student loans, but for 10K I can find a really nice 30' travel trailer with slide outs and the ability to sell it when I'm done with it...just saying.


----------



## havasu (Apr 5, 2014)

Dawg has a good point. For the same price or cheaper, they would have more room, running water and a top notch sewer system.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Apr 5, 2014)

One of my favorite shows is Buying Alaska. I'd love to have a lil bit of land, some pioneer spirit, wood fireplace and get around on snowmobiles and 4 wheelers. My better half doesn't feel the same way so we compromised and live in the city in the mid-south....

I wish I was rich and could somhow help that couple pay off their loans, they really have the right attitude about what is really important in life.


----------



## nealtw (Apr 10, 2014)

Cute. I grew up in a hood where the men came back from war, bought a little land and built a shack. They maybe added to it over the years or built a new house as they could afford it. Which would be fine if cities would it allow it. Until then, no code no inspections.
Oldog if you could believe this story, they have a good attitude because no one is paying their way.
Besides all the BS here this is just spam for a dating site: pay attention.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Apr 10, 2014)

When did yahoo finance become a dating site? Did I miss somethin?


----------



## nealtw (Apr 10, 2014)

from that link
http://tinyhousedating.com/


----------



## oldognewtrick (Apr 10, 2014)

Well, how about that. As Paul Harvey would say, "And now you know the rest of the story."


----------



## Wuzzat? (Apr 17, 2014)

Makes other property values go down rather than raising its value.

Accommodates one person, or two (in love).


----------



## nealtw (Apr 17, 2014)

I was at a meeting with a couple developers after an election here and they were happy because they might get rid of some regulations here. I said great because I want to buy a veiw lot to park a single wide trailer.. Oh no, not those regulations.


----------

